# cat pregnant



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

I am new to this site and wanted to see if anyone had any ideas on my cat. Her name is Tory and she is pregnant. I dont know exactly when she got pregnant because she got out of the house and disapeared for about a week and that was at the begining of May. For over a week now she has had milk, the babies have been moving for a few weeks. The last few days she has been acting very weird, she is sticking very close by me and cries when I leave the house. He eyes have been dialating and she seems to be having contractions. When she walks she is dragging her back legs behind her. And we have witnessed 4 times where her entire body is shaking uncontrolably and it lasts for a few mins and then stops and she is fine again. But when this happens she looks very sick and it is scary. I cleaned her litter box on friday and it doesnt look like she has used it at all. But she has been eating a lot the last few days. Actually twice as much as she normally does. We have confined her to the computer room I made a bed in the closet for her and put her box and food and milk in here with her. I have 3 small kids and I want to keep Tory and her babies safe. I also do not want her to hide them somewhere in the basement. I have found her a couple of times sleeping in one of the vents of our furnace. So I want to make sure they are all safe. 
Could She be stopping her labor or something like that. It has been a long time since I have been around a cat that was pregnant. So im not sure if these are signs that she is in labor or not. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

The parts about her shaking uncontrollably and dragging her back legs does not sound normal to me. In any case, you should definitely take your cat to the vet if she is pregnant. She is very very close to giving birth if she got pregnant at the beginning of May. If you don't care for her properly, she could die. Call your vet, and then make sure to get her spayed after the kittens are weaned, and try VERY hard not to let her get out again, or she'll be pregnant again.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Like ForJazz said, take her to the vet. Angie is pregant and there is only one symptom that Angie has---that is eating twice as much.


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

I have spoke with her vet that has seen her all her life from the prev owners, which this is the 3ed time she has been pregnant. And according to the records that they have she has done this with both pregnancys. I did after posting this and reading on some of the other topics decide to call the vet and make her an appt. The soonest they can get her in is this friday. And I will be getting her fixed once she is able to be. This morning the one thing I have noticed is she is not moving very far. she will move a few feet, lay down rest for about 5 mins and then get up and move a little farther and do the same thing. 
But according the the vet this is normal for her pregnancy when she is getting ready to have the babies. She did this with both others. But I am having her checked to be on the safe side. But I think she will have her babies before the appt on friday.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

If it wasmy cat, I would be getting a second opinion. :? 

NONE of that sounds normal. :? 

Also, I am just curious why an unspayed cat was allowed out in the first place?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

The OP said she escaped and went missing for a week, so I don't think she was allowed to roam intentionally. BUT, she should have been speyed immediately after her return.


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

The reason that I didnt get her fixed was that after she returned I had the feeling that she was pregnant and knew they cant do anything about it until she has the babies. The plan all along was to get her fixed. I just got Tory from my husbands counsin about 3 months ago, and I dont let her go outside. One day my oldest son had some friends over and they left the back door open and she got out. I have taught my kids to make sure the door is shut at all times because I dont like having a cat that goes outside. There is not much I can do for getting a second opinion today with it being sunday. I will check with a few other vets tomorrow before I go to work and see what they say.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Just for future purposes, a pregnant cat can still be spayed...it is done all the time, especially right after they become pregnant.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

I was not aware that it could be done. I thought I would have to wait until after she weened the babies before I could take her in and get her spayed. I have never heard of an animal being pregnant and getting that done until after.


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

And now after looking through a few other subjects on here, I realize that if I would have had her spayed it would have aborted the kittens. And that is something that I could not do. I do already have a few people that want the kittens and we are also planning on keeping one of them, and getting Tory and the kitten fixed when it is old enough. She has had 2 litters of kittens before and according to the old owner she also did the same thing she is doing now when she was pregnant before, as well as it was documented with the vet. I am taking her in to see them this week, and I am also going to call a few others in the morning to see what they say about the way she is acting. Where I live there are no vets open on sundays, and when I called hers it was the emergency line and the Dr. called me back within 5 mins of me calling. I have trusted this vet with my other animals that I have, as well as most of the people I know use this vet too. He is the best one that is in the City we live in.


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes Heather I am definatly making sure this will be done with all the kittens. I will not allow them to go to a home where they will not be taken care of. That is the one thing I told my husband, if I cant find a good home for them I will keep all of them. But the people that do want one at this point are very good people. I would trust them to take my children so I know I can trust them to take my baby kittens. And I will as soon as I can get Tory and the baby that I keep fixed. I agree to many animals have to be put to sleep all the time. 
And like I said in the last post I am definatly calling to a couple other vets in the morning before I go to work and see what they say. And I will call back to my vet and see if he can get her in on an emergency basis. 
I have been very worried about her. And I dont want anything to happen to her or her babies.


----------



## Seabiscuit (Jul 10, 2005)

I had a stray cat show up pregnant. Although I am big big advocate of spaying and neutering...I had the same feelings as you.I was aware we could get her spayed early on but I was uneasy about having to abort the kittens. Of course, then there was the thoughts of what I was going to do with all these kittens and I understand why people think that aborting them is best with the over population. I just could not do it. I decided that she was going to say with us no matter what and I was going to see to it that the kittens would be well cared for no matter what, even if it meant I had to keep a couple, give my mother a couple, and my aunt and uncle a couple (you get the picture lol). I could never breed anything because I get too attached. Thankfully she only had *two *kittens. This made it very easy to say the least. One went to a good friend whose cat had just passed away. This left me with one more and guess where he went...no where.  He stayed with us. He will be a year old next month. I still get to see his brother often so I know he is being well cared for and that he has been neutered. I had Mama Kitty spayed and Billy neutered. 

At any rate, Mama Kitty never had anything strange like that go on regarding dragging the legs and she still used the litter box regularly. She was very clingy and voiced her opinion a lot, but I think she was already insecure because she was a stray. I truly felt like she just did not want to be left alone again. She is still a clingy cat but not near as bad as she was when she was pregnant. We call her "needy" lol. When she went into labor she did not want me to leave her side.

I only have one experience to share with you. it was my one and only litter of kittens I have ever witnessed and I was just as confused as you. I think an understanding vet would be the best choice. 

Good luck with the babies and keep us posted. I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## jenny828 (Jul 10, 2005)

I almost forgot she did use the litter box this afternoon finally. and she has been in there a few times since. To correct things she is not dragging her legs all the time when she walks. It seems like she is having contractions and when she is while she is walking she starts dragging her back legs. I will know more when I call around in the morning and see what some of the vets say. And I will definatly keep everyone posted on what is going on with her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad she will be seeing a vet tomorrow. Her symptoms are troubling.


----------

